# Easy method for checking tyre inflation



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This web page has been passed on to me:

http://www.nitrogentiremachine.com/proper_tire_inflation.htm

The relevant photos are at the bottom of the page.

G


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Chalk..so simple


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I thought there would have been numerous replies to this one and find it strange that all those people who went to the trouble of taking their vans to weighbridges and contacting tyre manufacturers then debating the outcome on here haven't tried this hassle free method for comparison. eg " To get the chalk mark wearing even I had to increase/ decrease the pressure to ? " 
Do people generally agree/ disagree that this is a correct summation of how the footprint of a correctly inflated tyre shoud be. 
I'm just waiting for a dry day.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Waiting for a dry day?

A similar thing can be achieved by driving from a wet road onto perhaps a garage forecourt with a canopy. Your wet tyres will hopefully leave their wet trail on the dry ground under the canopy, so you can see how much of your tread is in contact perhaps? Easy to judge on square shouldered tyres anyhow


----------

